# Ordnungsamt Karlsruhe führt ab 7.5. verstärkte Kontrollen von Radfahrern durch



## Emikone (4. Mai 2012)

Auszug aus dem aktuellen Bürgerbrief der Stadt Karlsruhe:

---------------------------------------- 
3. Stadt führt Radkontrollen durch 
----------------------------------------  

Mit Beginn der wärmeren Jahreszeit sind auch wieder mehr Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer unterwegs. Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist, "dass damit auch verbotswidriges oder rücksichtsloses Radfahren zunimmt", weiß Amtsleiter Dr. Björn Weiße vom Ordnungs- und Bürgeramt: "Allzu oft beobachten unsere Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter vom Kommunalen Ordnungsdienst und vom Gemeindlichen Vollzugsdienst gefährliche Situationen und ein rücksichtloses Verhalten gegenüber anderen Verkehrsteilnehmerinnen und Verkehrsteilnehmern." Weiße verweist auf die Unfallstatistik, die sich im vergangenen Jahr gegenüber den Vorjahren zu Lasten des Fahrrades verschlechtert hat. Bei 597 Unfällen, die die Polizei registrierte, wurden 517 Radler verletzt. Dabei sind die in der Unfallstatistik registrierten Unfälle zumeist auch auf das Verhalten der Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer selbst zurückzuführen.  
Grund für das Ordnungs- und Bürgeramt, ab Montag, 7. Mai, im Stadtgebiet von Karlsruhe Schwerpunktkontrollen durchzuführen. "Hierbei werden unsere Bediensteten auf die Einhaltung von Verkehrsvorschriften hinweisen und dort, wo es erforderlich ist, ein Verwarnungsgeld erheben", erläutert Weiße die Schwerpunktaktion. Über die Ergebnisse der Kontrollen wird das Ordnungs- und Bürgeramt berichten.  Das Ordnungs- und Bürgeramt im Internet: http://www.karlsruhe.de/b4/buergerdienste/oa


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Mai 2012)

Dann muss ich heute noch mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HobbyMTBDriver (4. Mai 2012)

Seltsame Meldung. Klingt fast nach: "Wollen wir doch mal die lästigen Radfahrer wegekeln."

Wenn ich alleine hier mal meine Gegend anschaue in Bezug auf Radwegführung, Verkehrszeichen, Zustand der Wege usw. kann ich nur sagen, dass ich Lebensmüde wäre, würde ich mich strengstens an die Gesetzeslage halten. 

Ich sehe also noch eine Menge "lustige" Diskussionen kommen, warum irgend ein Radweg so unzumutbar ist usw.


----------



## edik. (4. Mai 2012)




----------



## overkill_KA (4. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn der Sinn hinter einer angekündigten Kontrolle?
Heute benehmen sich die informierten und morgen fahren sie wie gewohnt


----------



## Eric_ (5. Mai 2012)

Das Problem sind doch eh nicht die Biker, die aus "Freude am fahren" unterwegs sind, sondern die älteren und jüngeren "Sonntagsfahrer", die bei gutem Wetter die Wege verstopfen. 
Würden diese Leute, so wie sie radfahren auch mit dem Auto unterwegs sein - na Prost Mahlzeit!!!
Was ich da  schon geschnitten, bzw. zum ausweichen genötigt wurde! Ihr kennt das ja bestimmt auch?!

Wenigstens hat noch keiner vom OA was zur Verkehrssicherheit meines Bikes gemeint!


Eric


----------



## Jungler (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich das Karlsruher Ordnungsamt sehe, bekomme ich immer Brechreiz. Das sind solche armseligen Wichtigtuer.


----------



## linnsche (7. Mai 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dann muss ich heute noch mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen.



Lieber nicht! ich bin (leider) bei rot über ne ampel die total unnötig ist und wurde direkt angehalten...der Polizist hatte nichtmal nen Hut auf...war sehr unscheinbar im "dunkeln" der häuser gestanden (am durlacher tor)....er meinte das müssen die jetz weil einfach zuviele die Ampel ignorieren  ....normal mach ich das echt net aber bei der ampel seh ichs einfach net ein..naja.....aus fehlern lernt man.....


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Mai 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> Lieber nicht! ich bin (leider) bei rot über ne ampel die total unnötig ist und wurde direkt angehalten...der Polizist hatte nichtmal nen Hut auf...war sehr unscheinbar im "dunkeln" der häuser gestanden (am durlacher tor)....er meinte das müssen die jetz weil einfach zuviele die Ampel ignorieren  ....normal mach ich das echt net aber bei der ampel seh ichs einfach net ein..naja.....aus fehlern lernt man.....



Oh bei rot über die Ampel kann böse enden. 
Ist es bei einer mündlichen Verwarnung geblieben?


----------



## linnsche (7. Mai 2012)

ja, 40euro .....naja...ich machs sicher nicht mehr!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> Lieber nicht! ich bin (leider) bei rot über ne ampel die total unnötig ist und wurde direkt angehalten...der Polizist hatte nichtmal nen Hut auf...war sehr unscheinbar im "dunkeln" der häuser gestanden (am durlacher tor)....er meinte das müssen die jetz weil einfach zuviele die Ampel ignorieren  ....normal mach ich das echt net aber bei der ampel seh ichs einfach net ein..naja.....aus fehlern lernt man.....



Was schließt Du daraus? Du warst zu langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (8. Mai 2012)

habs ja schon geschrieben: AUS FEHLERN LERNT MAN ;-) Ich weiß dass es doof war....ich war grad so in meinem Element, war mit dem MTB mit slicks unterwegs und dann kam die ampel und da kam halt keine bahn....dann bin cih drüber.....und ich stehe ja dazu dass es doof war, aber wer hat das noch nicht gemacht??????

Naja..wie gesagt.....hinterher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## Deleted 140574 (8. Mai 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> habs ja schon geschrieben: AUS FEHLERN LERNT MAN ;-) Ich weiß dass es doof war....ich war grad so in meinem Element, war mit dem MTB mit slicks unterwegs und dann kam die ampel und da kam halt keine bahn....dann bin cih drüber.....und ich stehe ja dazu dass es doof war, aber wer hat das noch nicht gemacht??????
> 
> Naja..wie gesagt.....hinterher ist man immer schlauer



Ich nenn sowas immer "an Verkehr und Umgebungssituation adaptiertes Fahrverhalten"


----------



## linnsche (8. Mai 2012)

PeterGriffin schrieb:


> Ich nenn sowas immer "an Verkehr und Umgebungssituation adaptiertes Fahrverhalten"



hehe das hört sich gut an  merk ich mir  (ach halt..ich darf ja nicht mehr.... )


----------

